# Anyone been out???



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm starting to get really antsy to get out and try some calling again. Most of the small grains are off, so I'm thinknig I might try getting out Thursday or Friday. I just got a new rifle and would love to try it out. I work at night driving a truck from Devils Lake to Fargo and back and have been seeing quite a few coyotes wandering around. Luckily I keep seeing them around a few spots I have permission to hunt, so I think I should do well.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Got two earlier this year scouting for geese. A pup and then down the road the mother


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm getting the itch too.

I did some scouting today in an area where I saw a pup in July. The first weekend of Oct. we will hit our honeyhole, and then the 2nd weekend of October we will be doing our annual family pheasant hunt in Central ND. We do some calling in the mornings and evenings.

Tonight and tomorrow I will be doing some ammo inventory to see if I need to stock up on any shotgun shells or cartridges. Once I start counting they seem to start showing up all over the house! LOL :lol:


----------



## coyoteman (Jan 18, 2007)

well I've shot a few here lately and you'd be surprised the fur really doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Starting to get the itch too. There's a chill in the air, days are getting shorter, and I can't wait for mid-October. I don't think I will try before then, but hopefully this year will bring more prime fur to the freezer.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I satisfied that itch this morning. I took out three rifles to sight in. I had them locked in the tool box of my pick me up truck and my longbow up front. I was sitting on a high prairie trail overlooking a valley drinking coffee and watching the sunrise. Two does and two fawn came up out of the valley headed for a tree row to my south west. As they approached a coyote came out and bounced around in the grass mouseing. When the deer seen them their ears went up and he run over toward them. The old doe she ran out towards him and he backed off. He went around and the doe stayed between him and the two fawns.

So I am setting there wondering, doe, coyote, doe, coyote???? I couldn't sneak across the water and cattail valley between, if I went to the tree row the wind would blow my scent towards the deer. So I go the 22-250 out of the tool box loaded it up and walked a ¼ mile south. Now I am across from them but all I see is deer. After 15 minutes out pops the old coyote trotting away. I whistled, nothing, I whistled louder and nothing, so I hollered real loud and he stopped and turned sideways at 358 yards. Yup, I had not shot that rifle since April, but it was on.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice job Plainsman. How did he look?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I am going to try to get out late this afternoon. I have some work on reloading that needs to get going too, but after shooting my new rifle last night I'm getting even more antsy to shoot something other than paper with it.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

missed one with the shot gun the other night. smallish yote with a really light brown coat. i dont think his hide would have went for more than 7-8 bucks.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

We went out on saturday morning and sat by some straw bales in a wheat feild. I wanted to try out the new edge coyote deek I just got..we called in 2 but the 1st one wouldnt stay still long enough to get the rifle on her..she was dancing around and jumping and was really interested in the deek..I suppose she was looking for someone to play with but she got down wind of the decoy and busted out..another came in to right at 225 yds and my buddy tipped him over...young male...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Nice job Plainsman. How did he look?


Well, I spent two hours looking for that Willey E. Coyote terrorized emoticon with no luck, so I guess I'll just have to tell you what he realy looked like.
The fur is starting to look nice, but your not going to get anything because the hide is blue underneath and not prime at all. It's going to take a week of nights in the 30's.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> [
> The fur is starting to look nice, but your not going to get anything because the hide is blue underneath and not prime at all. It's going to take a week of nights in the 30's.


So what is it? I have heard from one guy that works in goverment predator control that it does matter whether the hide is blue or white and then I have heard from others that it doesn't matter. I am talking from a standpoint on what kind of money you will get from the buyer. Both were credible sources. Does anyone have any opinions here?


----------



## ndm (Jul 22, 2007)

I think you will get hosed nine times out of ten trying to sell fur before November. Its the buyers job to pay as little as he can. The deck is stacked against you, especially if you don't put up your own fur because its too warm to keep them on the carcass for any length of time.

I don't hunt them until November but if I do shoot one bird hunting. I skin, freeze and sell after Thanksgiving. Be patient the time will come.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess the fur will slip some if the hide is still blue. I have seen them tanned though and often think this is just one of those excuses from fur buyers to pay you as little as possible. When I was a kid I remember a lady in Devils Lake that bought furs. She looked at a fox I had shot and grabbed the fur with a pliers and pulled. She said oh no this fur is slipping I can only give you $3. Young and dumb and she knew it.

Skin them and hold them for a month like ndm said. If you hold them until mid December many will try tell you it's go bad you didn't get it sooner they are starting to rub. They always, I mean always have an excuse to pay as little as possible. Sort of like, you shot that one on full moon I can only give you half of what it would have been worth on quarter moon.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

i hear what you guys are saying it is a business for the fur buyer. What I have learned with the little selling I have done is that the bigger lot you have to bring in the more money you will get average. I sold to my buyer last year and the first lot of fur I brought in was beautiful. I picked his brain asking what I could do to improve my putting up of fur and he didn't really have any improvements for me.

All in all I think he was happy with my fur and that should help me this season since he will remember my business.

All I have to do is speed up my process so I earn more per hour. :lol:


----------

